# Can Parking Lot Elevator open onto access aisle for parking?



## ADAguy (Mar 7, 2019)

Can an elevator in a parking structure open to / co-share the access aisle for an accessible parking space?


----------



## RLGA (Mar 7, 2019)

I can find no provision in the ANSI A117.1-2009, ANSI A117.1-2017, or the 2010 ADA Standards that would prohibit that; however, in my opinion, it would not be good practice to do so. Vehicle chair lifts when in operation could easily block the use of the elevator and would create a hazardous situation should someone quickly exit the elevator without looking.


----------



## JPohling (Mar 7, 2019)

We are looking at that exact scenario.  Of course client does not want the required striping in this area as it is ugly.  not to mention there is a parking attendant kiosk that infringes on the shared aisle.  gonna have to move that kiosk and deal with the ugly because there is no better place to locate the accessible stall.


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 7, 2019)

RLGA said:


> I can find no provision in the ANSI A117.1-2009, ANSI A117.1-2017, or the 2010 ADA Standards that would prohibit that; however, in my opinion, it would not be good practice to do so. Vehicle chair lifts when in operation could easily block the use of the elevator and would create a hazardous situation should someone quickly exit the elevator without looking.



Yes and no RL, this access aisle on the upper floor of a parking structure (1980 vintage) lacks head height, therefore the accessible spaces will not support vans. As it is located on the drivers side door of the vehicle, their WC racks are typically on the rear and would not block exiting from the elevator.


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 7, 2019)

JPohling said:


> We are looking at that exact scenario.  Of course client does not want the required striping in this area as it is ugly.  not to mention there is a parking attendant kiosk that infringes on the shared aisle.  gonna have to move that kiosk and deal with the ugly because there is no better place to locate the accessible stall.



See above response, the stripes are acceptable to the building owner, the aisle will not be obstructed; it is the AHJ who expressed the concern about co-sharing the aisle. This is similar to corridor widths where doors swing into them reducing the available clear width with the door at 90 degrees. Elevator doors being sliders, it is only the drivers door that swings into the access aisle. This doesn't account for someone "backing" into the space which we have no control over. 

So are we dealing with an acceptable alternate method where there is no direction given in code?


----------

